# Overhead Power Lines



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Does your city have overhead power lines? Toronto is famous for them. Some people think it makes the city look really messy and gritty, while others think it adds some additional character to the streetscape. 

You usually find overhead power lines in areas with streetcar routes or in areas that have a bohemian style to them.

Here's a few examples.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Philippines has them in every city. I think they're ugly, but it depends. If they're neatly done, it adds alot to the city, but in the case in my country, they're really done bad, really bad


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

The denser cities become here, the less cables are in the air. Exception is public transport. Electric cables for trams and trolleys are very common in downtown, to reduce the need for polluting buses.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I hate overground power lines with a passion. They're ugly and intrusive.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Svartmetall said:


> I hate overground power lines with a passion. They're ugly and intrusive.


Do you have them in the UK or Sweden? When I was in the UK, I don't recall seeing any.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Marcanadian said:


> Do you have them in the UK or Sweden? When I was in the UK, I don't recall seeing any.


UK - rare mostly telephone wires rather than power, though in some areas there are power lines.

Sweden - very rare indeed. I have only seen them once since I've been here and then I think they were telephone rather than power. 

New Zealand - quite a lot of power lines around. New developments underground and some areas are undergrounding. Smaller cities/towns are above ground.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

In the UK some older housing estates have telephone wires, but other than that there are no cables over the streets anywhere, other than high tension long distance pylons


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

unfortunately, we still have a lot of these over head lines in LA, but slowly they are going away


----------



## kauebraga (Nov 28, 2007)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> unfortunately, we still have a lot of these over head lines in LA, but slowly they are going away


The same here in Brazil. Except the part "They are going away". They aren't..


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

That's the thing that most irritates Brazilians forumers.:lol::lol:


Here in city, 99% is like that.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

^^ Those don't look too bad. Some of the Toronto ones are horrible. You'd think in a city with such varied climate, it'd be a priority to put them underground.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

I also notice Tokyo streets have a lot of them too. i've read it's because of the frequent earthquakes that they didn't bother to bury most of them.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

in Bangkok


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Eastern Asian cities usually have them esp those near the ring of fire 'cause it's generally safer to have them above ground than underground. I think in general they are eyesores, but they can be quite nice to look at if done the right way as those in Brazil.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Here in Chicago the downtown area is all underground, with the outlying neighborhoods mostly above ground - but everything runs through alleys behind all the buildings that run between all streets. 

You don't see anything when you're moving around town. I think Chicago actually has more alleys than any city in the world. They handle all the telephone, electricity, cable TV, garages and trash pickup. That means there are no curb cuts or driveways on any city streets, which makes it a bit more easy to navigate.

Streets:



















Typical neighborhood alley that runs behind all buildings in the city:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Sarcasticity said:


> Philippines has them in every city. I think they're ugly, but it depends. If they're neatly done, it adds alot to the city, but in the case in my country, they're really done bad, really bad


Not all. Though the new CBDs and residential developments have it's wires *underground*.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

in Bangkok 
(and also other cities/towns in Thailand)


Giant Swing, Bangkok by Michael LaPalme, on Flickr


Charoen Krung Road, Bangkok by Michael LaPalme, on Flickr


Wireless Road, Bangkok by Michael LaPalme, on Flickr


Wireless Road, Bangkok by Michael LaPalme, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Street view of Bangkok by Tommy and Georgie, on Flickr


Streets of Bangkok by saadmohamed, on Flickr


Street view near Wat Pho by jchien618, on Flickr


[12 Bangkok] Bangkok, a busy city by mailmark, on Flickr


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

On our main thoroughfares, we have utility pylons like this one and on secondary older streets the shorter pylons. Majority if not all utilitity lines are underground in residential suburbia.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sarcasticity said:


>


:shocked:


----------

